# Tell me why I should NOT buy a Nomos (suggestions appreciated!)



## Tubz

New to this forum and new to watch-collecting in general, but I'm looking to get started since discussions about a potential graduation gift have started with my dad (will be an MD in 4 months!)

I stumbled upon the Nomos brand while shopping for much cheaper (< $300 USD) watches with a similar aesthetic and have been fixated on the Ahoi Datum and Tangomat Datum ever since. I could ramble on forever about the reasons these two are at the top of my list, but the main attractions (for me) are:

- Bauhaus aesthetic with thin bezel and simple dial (that's all I want) that's classy enough to be worn as a dress/work watch but plain enough to wear with jeans
- Manufactory product with automatic movement, date, and Glashuette heritage (sort of - if you call 24y of history heritage)
- Lesser-known brand that seems to be well-respected in the watch community but wouldn't raise the eyebrows of senior residents or attendings (unlike more famous brands like Omega or Rolex etc...)
- Arabic numbers on the dial (I love the other Nomos products, but I feel other brands make similarly elegant products to their Ludwig and Zuerich lines, which I also considered)

My major concerns are:

- Will it hold its value (like an Omega or Rolex surely would) over time?
- Are there other companies that would offer a similar (or better) product that meet my criteria? (Criteria: automatic w/date, Bauhaus aesthetic, manufactory product, lesser-known and non-flashy brand, sub-$5000 USD)

I have a feeling this is an itch that cannot be scratched with another product, but I challenge you to do your best! (FYI I have ruled out the Stowa Antea because the watchface just isn't as elegant as the Nomos designs)


----------



## Der Amf

If you want talking out of it you've definitely come to the wrong sub-forum.

There again, as a mental exercise it might be good for us to try.


----------



## mpalmer

If you have the budget to play up to 5k, I would take a look at Dornbluth & Sohne (should be able to get it done for around 4kish). To me they are similar to Nomos in their understated styling, except they take the finishing to whole another level. The watches are made by hand by the watchmaker, almost like they were decades (or centuries) ago. If you cannot wait for them to make you one, watch buys carries some you can pull the trigger on right away.

D.Dornblüth & Sohn » Intro

Hentschel would be another serious player in this style if you have up to 5k budget.

HENTSCHEL HAMBURG Uhrenmanufaktur | Feine handgearbeitete Armbanduhren aus Hamburg


----------



## CM HUNTER

I'm not sure of another watch company offering a product that meets your desires (definitely not another German watch brand). There are some that offer one or two of the things you're looking for, but not the exact criterias you are wanting. Bauhaus aesthetic AND in-house movement AND under $5000... only Nomos.

As far as holding value goes... unless the watch is a rare or limited edition model, or unless the wait time for building a new one is more than impatient people can bare so they will jump on your used one instead, any watch loses a considerable amount of value, regardless of the brand. This should never be a defining consideration when thinking about buying a watch (or most things for that matter).


----------



## Lightwater

I couldn't help myself and bought 2 Nomos. Sports & Ludwig with windows on both sides! That's about $5k!


----------



## eliz

Get a Rolex if you're looking at holding value.

Philippe Dufour was asked in an interview a couple of months ago in S'pore to single a brand he admires, guess what? He named Nomos.
So go figure.


----------



## jonobailey

The only bad thing I could say Nomos is some people say they are boring and too plain, in the same way that I think that a 50mm chrono with endless subdials are truly disproportionate and awful looking.

i guess it all in the eye of the beholder. If you feel you won't get 'bored' with the watch I say go for it. For me they are my no.1 manufacturer and I would prefer to wear a Nomos over any other brand within their price range.


----------



## sduford

Well my last is Duford (close to Dufour no?) and Nomos is also my most admired brand at the moment 

I have the Orion 38 and the Zurich Blaugold on my long term want list.

In the meantime, I just might buy one of these to satisfy my Bauhaus craving... $150.


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Stowa Antea not elegant??? What the?



Looks elegant to me!



Now, I believe the Stowa Antea KS will hold its value very well, considering I waited 6 Months to get mine!!!!
Just look at the used prices vs. new!

Now, before anyone starts attacking, lol.. I say get the NOMOS Tangemat with Datum!!!!!! Yup!

If money is not limited in the 2K region that would be the one to have or the Tangente. The 38 mm will make it great for a casual or formal wear.
I think if you are looking at NOMOS now, then you will eventually want one. So if you don't pick it up now, you will get one at some point!
The power of blued hands can not be understated! People Love the look of my KS and its dial!

Did you check out the Nomos Orion 38?
Nomos Orion 38 Watch Review - YouTube

Now thats elegant! I love my Stowa, but I hope to get the Orion 38 or another Nomos in the future!

B.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Why not to buy a Nomos? If you're looking for a flashy, me-too watch that you'll enjoy seeing on the wrist of a Hollywood star in magazine ads. The Nomos build quality is undeniable, so if you like their aesthetic and price then you'll be quite happy owning one. The bonus for me is that they, unlike many others, are not part of a big conglomerate. It's a small independent company nestled in the hills of Glashutte making nice watches--a story that resonates with me and a lot of others. 

Congrats on finishing the MD and congrats to your Seahawks for a dominating win last night!


----------



## Orsoni

I was on the fence between the Nomos Tangente and the Stowa Antea.

In the end, I chose the Stowa even though the Nomos has a higher quality movement. 

It just came down to aesthetics. The Stowa seemed warmer while the Nomos felt a little too sterile although, undoubtedly beautiful.

Mind you, I wuz just going off pictures on the internet, having not seen either one in the flesh. However, if my Stowa Marine Original is anything to go by, I don't think I will be too disappointed.


----------



## rationaltime

Tubz said:


> New to this forum and new to watch-collecting in general, but I'm looking to get started since discussions about a potential graduation gift have started with my dad (will be an MD in 4 months!)
> 
> I stumbled upon the Nomos brand while shopping for much cheaper (< $300 USD) watches with a similar aesthetic and have been fixated on the Ahoi Datum and Tangomat Datum ever since. I could ramble on forever about the reasons these two are at the top of my list, but the main attractions (for me) are:
> 
> - Bauhaus aesthetic with thin bezel and simple dial (that's all I want) that's classy enough to be worn as a dress/work watch but plain enough to wear with jeans
> - Manufactory product with automatic movement, date, and Glashuette heritage (sort of - if you call 24y of history heritage)
> - Lesser-known brand that seems to be well-respected in the watch community but wouldn't raise the eyebrows of senior residents or attendings (unlike more famous brands like Omega or Rolex etc...)
> - Arabic numbers on the dial (I love the other Nomos products, but I feel other brands make similarly elegant products to their Ludwig and Zuerich lines, which I also considered)
> 
> My major concerns are:
> 
> - Will it hold its value (like an Omega or Rolex surely would) over time?
> - Are there other companies that would offer a similar (or better) product that meet my criteria? (Criteria: automatic w/date, Bauhaus aesthetic, manufactory product, lesser-known and non-flashy brand, sub-$5000 USD)
> 
> I have a feeling this is an itch that cannot be scratched with another product, but I challenge you to do your best! (FYI I have ruled out the Stowa Antea because the watchface just isn't as elegant as the Nomos designs)


Welcome to the German watch forum.

If you are considering NOMOS I suggest this manual wind Tangente 38 should
be under consideration. Wouldn't you want to pass the attitude test?








I find the Ahoi with the aqua and red hands somewhat trendy. The main hands
have low contrast with the dial, which would reduce readability, in my opinion.

I think you should go for the watch that most appeals to you. However, I don't
read that one watch is calling your name yet. While there may be some milestone
event coming up. I would not let that schedule drive your purchase. Give it more
time. They are still making watches.

As mentioned by others watches are an expense, not an investment. Education is
an investment. Which brings us to the last point. Maybe it is time for this investment
to pay a dividend. Maybe Dad should not be buying you a watch. Maybe you should
be buying Dad a watch. You can tell Dad I said that.

Congratulations and good luck.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Tubz

Those are some really cool suggestions - will definitely give them a think.



mpalmer said:


> If you have the budget to play up to 5k, I would take a look at Dornbluth & Sohne (should be able to get it done for around 4kish). To me they are similar to Nomos in their understated styling, except they take the finishing to whole another level. The watches are made by hand by the watchmaker, almost like they were decades (or centuries) ago. If you cannot wait for them to make you one, watch buys carries some you can pull the trigger on right away.
> 
> D.Dornblüth & Sohn » Intro
> 
> Hentschel would be another serious player in this style if you have up to 5k budget.
> 
> HENTSCHEL HAMBURG Uhrenmanufaktur | Feine handgearbeitete Armbanduhren aus Hamburg


----------



## CM HUNTER

Tubz said:


> Those are some really cool suggestions - will definitely give them a think.


Thought you were looking at a Bauhaus design? The watches from Dornblueth and Hentschel are very much nice pieces and I would highly recommend them both. I just wouldn't suggest them for someone specifically looking for a Bauhaus design since these watches are clearly based on Marine clocks of the past. Not every clean looking dial necassarily equates to Bauhaus.

The Dornblueths movements are Unitas based and aren't truly in-house (2010.x series movements are true in-house but will put you over budget). A Hentschel with the in-house Werk 1 movement will be over the $5000 budget as well.


----------



## Tubz

MasterBlaster300 said:


> Stowa Antea not elegant??? What the?
> 
> Now, I believe the Stowa Antea KS will hold its value very well, considering I waited 6 Months to get mine!!!!
> Just look at the used prices vs. new!
> 
> Now, before anyone starts attacking, lol.. I say get the NOMOS Tangemat with Datum!!!!!! Yup!
> 
> If money is not limited in the 2K region that would be the one to have or the Tangente. The 38 mm will make it great for a casual or formal wear.
> I think if you are looking at NOMOS now, then you will eventually want one. So if you don't pick it up now, you will get one at some point!
> The power of blued hands can not be understated! People Love the look of my KS and its dial!
> 
> Did you check out the Nomos Orion 38?
> Nomos Orion 38 Watch Review - YouTube
> 
> Now thats elegant! I love my Stowa, but I hope to get the Orion 38 or another Nomos in the future!
> 
> B.


I don't detest the Stowa, I just think Nomos does a better job of executing that aesthetic - the squished-ness of the numbers on the Stowa gets to me a bit, but it still looks a fantastic watch! I am leaning a bit toward the Tangomat Datum, but still not decided!


----------



## mpalmer

CM HUNTER said:


> The Dornblueths movements are Unitas based and aren't truly in-house (2010.x series movements are true in-house but will put you over budget). A Hentschel with the in-house Werk 1 movement will be over the $5000 budget as well.


While you are right that the Dornbluths are Unitas based, they are so heavily modified almost beyond recognition that unless you are a stickler for such things, is there really any meaningful distinction between them and in-house? Since they do all that heavy modification work and beautiful finishing themselves literally 'in house', doesn't this excuse the fact that the started of with a Unitas movement.

On the other hand, Nomos has a manufacture movement, but their hand winding movements are clearly based on the Perseux movement, so is this any more authentic than what Dornbluth is doing? Nomos makes their own parts based on the Perseux design, while Dornbluth starts with Unitas parts and then modifies the heck out of them according to Dornbluth design. I don't really see that one is clearly better than the other. The end result is the Dornbluth is prettier (at least to me), so if I had the money to throw around, I think I'd lean that way. I would be very interested to hear what others think about which way they would lean between Nomos/Dornbluth/Hentschel.


----------



## Tubz

rationaltime said:


> Welcome to the German watch forum.
> 
> If you are considering NOMOS I suggest this manual wind Tangente 38 should
> be under consideration. Wouldn't you want to pass the attitude test?
> 
> I find the Ahoi with the aqua and red hands somewhat trendy. The main hands
> have low contrast with the dial, which would reduce readability, in my opinion.
> 
> I think you should go for the watch that most appeals to you. However, I don't
> read that one watch is calling your name yet. While there may be some milestone
> event coming up. I would not let that schedule drive your purchase. Give it more
> time. They are still making watches.
> 
> As mentioned by others watches are an expense, not an investment. Education is
> an investment. Which brings us to the last point. Maybe it is time for this investment
> to pay a dividend. Maybe Dad should not be buying you a watch. Maybe you should
> be buying Dad a watch. You can tell Dad I said that.
> 
> Congratulations and good luck.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


I really wanted to get a MSF special edition, but they don't have any with an automatic movement (I just know that I'll forget to wind it one day and show up very late to something). I suppose the reason I ask about the investment question is that my dad claims the Rolex he bought in the 70s for $1000 is now worth around $15000. He wanted to make a similar investment for me for my graduation (since, with >$200k of student loans, I'm not doing that for myself). Don't worry, though, after those loans are paid off, I'll be buying Dad a watch.


----------



## mpalmer

If you just wanting a clean understated dial, as opposed to a bauhaus design, you could also bump the budget up to 6k and look at JLC Master Control or Glashutte Original.


----------



## CM HUNTER

mpalmer said:


> While you are right that the Dornbluths are Unitas based, they are so heavily modified almost beyond recognition that unless you are a stickler for such things, is there really any meaningful distinction between them and in-house? Since they do all that heavy modification work and beautiful finishing themselves literally 'in house', doesn't this excuse the fact that the started of with a Unitas movement.
> 
> On the other hand, Nomos has a manufacture movement, but their hand winding movements are clearly based on the Perseux movement, so is this any more authentic than what Dornbluth is doing? Nomos makes their own parts based on the Perseux design, while Dornbluth starts with Unitas parts and then modifies the heck out of them according to Dornbluth design. I don't really see that one is clearly better than the other. The end result is the Dornbluth is prettier (at least to me), so if I had the money to throw around, I think I'd lean that way. I would be very interested to hear what others think about which way they would lean between Nomos/Dornbluth/Hentschel.


Just trying to stick with what the OP asked for which was Bauhaus (not Marine styling) and in-house for a certain budget. The two brands you threw out didn't meet these criteria. I myself would rather spend my money on either of these two brands over a Nomos, but it's not about which I'd choose... it's about what the OP specifically requested and that's what I stuck to.

I guess people are going to have their own demands for how much a movement is in-house. Everyone knows the true in-house Nomos movements are the automatics (still well under the OP's budget). I also think that if the Unitas based movements were considered in-house enough, then Dirk would not have deemed it necassary to take it to the next level with the 2010.x series. (Kinda like Konrad with Damasko. If he thought the Si modifications were enough, the A35/H35 movements wouldn't exist). The Werk 1 is a whole other beast altogether, yet still irrevevant for the OP based on the given budget.


----------



## ahkeelt

The simplicity, legibility, clean-dial, and the delicate presence that ideally suits a business environment can not be beat. Sorry I could not talk you out of this one. Other suggestions above are great - especially Hentschel - those are beautiful and have an antique/vintage flair to them as opposed to Nomos that have an aura of more modernity. Just my 2c.


----------



## paulrondo

I would definitely get a Nomos. It has an in-house movement and superior value. Now as for the value...The brand is relatively new and only time will tell if the brand becomes coveted. No watch (unless it's some sort of collectable limited edition watch) retains its value very well. Oh, lets not forget Pateks...They retain their values fairly well over others, but then again they are in a whole different price range.


----------



## Rannug

I can't come up with a valid reason why you should not buy a Nomos. I have the classic Orion and it is still one of the most beautiful and classic watches i have seen. I also have the Antea KS, simply because it's a beautiful piece too (and it is cheaper compared to the Tangente). You'll be a Doctor so just buy the Nomos. I would be very very surprised if you regret it.


----------



## Fantasio

Mission impossible, don't have any arguments why not to pull the trigger.

I think you know it too, just do it. ;-)



Tubz said:


> I have a feeling this is an itch that cannot be scratched with another product


----------



## Patnmand

Talk you out of it? No chance - all I would say is that I prefer the Tangente Datum - the date window fills the gap between the seconds subdial and the case and gives the dial balance. To me the Tangentes without a date look a little unbalanced.


----------



## Tubz

That photo is causing a lot of lust.


----------



## Patnmand

Tubz said:


> That photo is causing a lot of lust.


Oh dear. Does this help?


----------



## benjaminhenryatc

Nomos is an awesome brand with simple aesthetics that could kill. In the long run, you are going to get exactly what you want based on your particular style. One thing I've learned is that 99.9% of the people you see won't have ever heard of Nomos, Stowa, ect ect ect, which is unfortunate, because they are missing out on the finer things in life. 

Congrats on your graduation. I'm guessing UW Med?


----------



## Longjean

Original "Doctors Without Borders" which was a limited edition of 1000, available in Germany only. Sorry can't talk you out of this one.
Incidentally I misunderstood your first line, I thought that your father was going to be a company managing director in four months so could well afford your graduation watch. Now I understand, congratulations. The learning and understanding will truly begin.


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Patnmand said:


> Talk you out of it? No chance - all I would say is that I prefer the Tangente Datum - the date window fills the gap between the seconds subdial and the case and gives the dial balance. To me the Tangentes without a date look a little unbalanced.


exactly what I was,thinking! The datum model really balances the 6 o'clock position!

Nice photo!


----------



## Cursor

You've received some sage advice here. Let me take a stab at trying to add to it.

Why are you concerned about resale value? If your family is going to give you such a special gift for such a special occasion, the sentimental value will far outweigh the future monetary value. You should buy what you like. That said, if I were you, I'd visit the Tourbillion store. I can tell you that they will treat you like a king, even if you don't buy a watch there. If you are concerned about the drop in value, buy second hand. It can take a bit more time, but many individuals have had very successful purchases using this forum. If you're interested in a mainstream watch, there is a reputable forum member who sells second-hand watches in our area. However he tends to deal in mainstream watches like Omega and Rolex rather than more boutique brands like Nomos & GO.

While you're at the Tourbillion store, take stock of the inventory. I am not a huge fan of some of the Omega lines, but they also carry Glasshutte Original. Pay close attention to the Senator 60's line, but see if anything else strikes you. Seeing them in person may awaken something inside you. One of my colleagues covets the square black-faced chrono. I'm more of a fan of the traditional round watch with big date. There is a price differential between the GO and the Nomos, but you'll find that GO competitive with the Rolexes at Ben Bridge. Fox carries some nice watches too, and I wonder if you're looking to purchase there? The last time I was there, they carried Nomos, but that was some time ago. I see that they are clearancing some very nice IWCs.

If you do purchase the Nomos, can I recommend a future trip with Dad to Dresden and Glasshutte? I plan on making a similar pilgrimage myself in the next few years, and I am excited to see the artists and craftsmen (craftspeople?) who make the watches I love. When we reach a certain age, there are not so many occasions for us to spend an extended time with our fathers. We have to make work at making them and making the time. And our fathers won't always be there, so making that time and celebrating their influence on our lives is one of our duties as sons.

Finally--all of the watches you've mentioned--they're all winners. The ones mentioned in this thread are amazing. Really, this is about you and what suits you and nothing else. Don't be too swayed by what anyone says. Go with your head and your heart. If they don't agree, then go with your heart. In the end, this is a sentimental choice for an emotional occasion. But if you don't go into that Tourbillion store, I think you're making a decision without all the best facts at your disposal. If you want the opinion of a fantastic WIS, talk to Michael, their service manager. He's not a salesperson, and I was really impressed by the depth of his knowledge.

Enjoy your experience on the hunt! I hope to run into you in Seattle some time so I can appreciate your selection.


----------



## Tubz

Ben - Yup! UW med.

Longjean - I really want a MSF special edition, but it doesn't quite fit my criteria since I was looking for an automatic with a date function. If they had a MSF Tangomat, I'd totally get it!

Cursor - thanks for the words of wisdom! I'll definitely stop by Tourbillon sometime. I've passed by it a couple of times and saw the GOs, but just haven't had the time to go in. I think a GO will happen somewhere down the line, but I'm really liking the angular nature of the Tangomat right now, and it's closer to my price range.


----------



## El Gato

I would not hesitate to buy a Nomos. Or a Stowa for that matter. I would recommend you also look at German maker Muhle Glashutte. Long history, some beautiful pieces, and very well made to Glashutte standard.


----------



## waldoh

Reasons to NOT buy a Nomos:

1. You want a watch that will attract attention. 

2. You like the huge watch movement 42mm and up. 

3. Restrained design does nothing for you. 

4. Printed dials seem cheap to you. 

5. Your in the camp of preference to ETA movements for easy serviceability. 

6. It's not "Swiss Made". 


Reasons to buy a Nomos:

See every other post in this thread.


----------



## Tubz

And sold. Expect to see some pics in a few months, as graduation draws nearer!



waldoh said:


> Reasons to NOT buy a Nomos:
> 
> 1. You want a watch that will attract attention.
> 
> 2. You like the huge watch movement 42mm and up.
> 
> 3. Restrained design does nothing for you.
> 
> 4. Printed dials seem cheap to you.
> 
> 5. Your in the camp of preference to ETA movements for easy serviceability.
> 
> 6. It's not "Swiss Made".
> 
> Reasons to buy a Nomos:
> 
> See every other post in this thread.


----------



## Tube Nube

Tubz said:


> And sold. Expect to see some pics in a few months, as graduation draws nearer!


I'd much rather go to a physician whose taste says "I recognize and appreciate subtle nuances" versus, say, a watch that screams "I am very absorbed in my own self image".

I suggest the former is more likely to save my life. (You think I'm joking, but I'm not).

Let me add my congratulations to you on surviving the training ordeal, Tubz. The Nomos is understated elegance. Sophistication without "bling."

I'm sure your father's heart will forever warm at giving you such a graduation present that you will only appreciate more in time...even if it doesn't appreciate in monetary value any time soon.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Tube Nube said:


> I'd much rather go to a physician whose taste says "I recognize and appreciate subtle nuances" versus, say, a watch that screams "I am very absorbed in my own self image".
> 
> I suggest the former is more likely to save my life. (You think I'm joking, but I'm not).
> 
> Let me add my congratulations to you on surviving the training ordeal, Tubz. The Nomos is understated elegance. Sophistication without "bling."
> 
> I'm sure your father's heart will forever warm at giving you such a graduation present that you will only appreciate more in time...even if it doesn't appreciate in monetary value any time soon.


That's a good word...a lot of truth in there.


----------



## Ric Capucho

If resale value is a concern, then I'd advise against buying a watch at all, even a Rolex which seems to hold its value better than most.

Few if any watches are investments, at least until a few decades have passed and that particular model gets recognised as a classic of the era; which is an investment strategy based on pot luck: take one (super cool) movie star, make car racing movie with watch occasionally in shot, ensure movie is moderate success, watch company uses association with movie and (super cool) star for marketing, watch flops anyway guaranteeing low supply decades later. Oh, and for added value ensure movie star dies young. And maybe, just maybe the watch will become a true investment. Hmm, failing that you could arrange for your watch to be worn by the first man to walk on Mars, but I think the $100 billion investment in the Mars Program might be an obstacle. And anyway, movie stars, racing drivers and astronauts tend to shy away from Bauhaus watches.

Going by my trawls of the second hand market I'd say that Nomos is similar to Omega, which is to say it's not cataclysmic but don't expect to get more than 60-70% of your money back even if you keep it in its original cellophane and never wear the damn thing.

There's a reason to buy a Nomos then: it gives you access to Omega levels of specialness, quality and 60-70% retained value at about a third of the price. If that's not enough, then find four times the money and buy a Rolex. Not that Rolex make a Bauhaus, so you're switching Bauhaus for a sports watch.

Last point: I personally consider Nomos to be the nicest of any Bauhaus design, and yes a step up from the Stowa Antea. The Antea is of course half the price of the equivalent Nomos. You pays yer money...

Ric


----------



## flappylove

Ric Capucho said:


> Last point: I personally consider Nomos to be the nicest of any Bauhaus design, and yes a step up from the Stowa Antea. The Antea is of course half the price of the equivalent Nomos. You pays yer money...
> 
> Ric


Well thats subjective. To my eyes the Stowa is a warmer, more elegant watch, a less 'spiky' face than the Nomos. Sometimes the cheaper option can also be the richer.


----------



## Ric Capucho

flappylove said:


> Well thats subjective. To my eyes the Stowa is a warmer, more elegant watch, a less 'spiky' face than the Nomos. Sometimes the cheaper option can also be the richer.


Hence I used the term "I personally consider..."

Don't think I'm in any way anti-Stowa, as I have two.

Ric


----------



## flappylove

Ric Capucho said:


> Hence I used the term "I personally consider..."
> 
> Don't think I'm in any way anti-Stowa, as I have two.
> 
> Ric


Yes cool, I got that. I was just throwing the other perspective out there based on the title of the thread.


----------



## Nokie

> Finally--all of the watches you've mentioned--they're all winners.


Yes I agree. Get what you like.


----------



## lightguy

mpalmer said:


> If you just wanting a clean understated dial, as opposed to a bauhaus design, you could also bump the budget up to 6k and look at JLC Master Control or Glashutte Original.


Used market gets one in the <5K range


----------



## CombatMarine

Why I'm not buying a Nomos? The bank account say's I can't because I just dropped $2K on a Sinn. Sooner of later I will own a Nomos though, sooner or later.


----------



## CombatMarine

Tube Nube said:


> I'd much rather go to a physician whose taste says "I recognize and appreciate subtle nuances" versus, say, a watch that screams "I am very absorbed in my own self image".
> 
> I suggest the former is more likely to save my life. (You think I'm joking, but I'm not).
> 
> Let me add my congratulations to you on surviving the training ordeal, Tubz. The Nomos is understated elegance. Sophistication without "bling."
> 
> I'm sure your father's heart will forever warm at giving you such a graduation present that you will only appreciate more in time...even if it doesn't appreciate in monetary value any time soon.


I know exactly what you are talking about, I had a Cardiologist who wore a Breitling Super Ocean bling-edy-bling, that only needed a set of miniature Christmas tree lights on it to draw more attention then it already did. He was a very self absorbed 30 something guy, and he is now my ex-cardiologist.


----------



## johnperregaux

I would not recommend purchasing an early preowned Nomos piece. I have been doing much research and have found that they once used ETA movements in their watches.

Make sure when you buy your Nomos it has one of their more modern in-house movements please. 

Heads up!


----------



## jferreir

johnperregaux said:


> I would not recommend purchasing an early preowned Nomos piece. I have been doing much research and have found that they once used ETA movements in their watches.
> 
> Make sure when you buy your Nomos it has one of their more modern in-house movements please.
> 
> Heads up!


Yes, but a whopping 24 years of history, only 9 of which include in-house movements, isn't likely to produce a sound investment in the first place, especially given the mid-tier status of the brand. As much as I love my VW Golf, I have to accept that it isn't going to be worth much in the future.

If you want to make money, learn how to play the market. If you want a beautifully designed, nicely made watch, buy a Nomos :-d


----------



## flappylove

johnperregaux said:


> I would not recommend purchasing an early preowned Nomos piece. I have been doing much research and have found that they once used ETA movements in their watches.
> 
> Make sure when you buy your Nomos it has one of their more modern in-house movements please.
> 
> Heads up!


ETA movement! Oh the horror! I heard some of the early ones were even made of chocolate!


----------



## toronto416

Hi Tubz,

Congrats on finishing med school, and good luck with residency! It is a long-haul, but worth it as practicing medicine is a true calling if you approach it the right way. I am a 55 yr old Toronto based physician who provides home-based primary care to frail, marginalized, and house bound seniors. I love my work, and though it is at times difficult, it is very fulfilling. I wish you very well in your career!

A watch is an important clinical tool in that you use it to measure heart rates, respiratory rates etc, and so I prefer a central second hand and a very legible dial for my middle-aged eyes (and hence why I chose the GO).

NOMOS is a wonderful brand, which I think represents excellent value. When my son started university I bought him a Tangente Sport, and he is now hooked on mechanical watches and wears it everywhere. My son had never worn a watch before, but I wanted him to have a REAL and lasting mechanical watch, and not one to be discarded. He quickly got used to winding it every day, and frankly, how does the daily ritual of winding a watch differ from plugging your iPhone into it's charger every night? Both your cell phone and your watch will run out of power if you don't attend to them. Now if only they made an automatically charging iPhone….

You will keep your watch for many years, and likely pass it along to the next generation. I still occasionally wear my grandfather's Omega that he bought in 1946, and my father's Heuer that he bought in 1964. They both work well, are easy to service, and look great on NOMOS Shell Cordovan straps. A good watch, especially a marker of a significant milestone is a keeper, and to me the resale value is irrelevant as its value is far more personal than monetary.

NOMOS has an understated and timeless elegance that will serve you well for many years to come. Enjoy it with the pride of achievement that it represents, and cherish it as a lasting gift from your father. And one day your son or grandson will wear it with pride

Be well!

Dr. Mark N


----------



## uhlster

I love Nomos, but I do not own one. I have noticed that they do not hold value like I would expect, and vintage designs can be had that compare to the Bauhaus look if you are after solely that. I will probably end up owning one someday though, love the idea of supporting a small independent watchmaker


----------

